# عاجل ارجوكم : لو سمحت عاوز رسومات مشغولات و نماذجcasting مبسطة



## prince of andulus (21 أكتوبر 2012)

دلوقتى انا باخد فى الكلية سباكة وموضوع رسم النموذج ده صعب عليا فلو سمحت عاوز اى ملفات فيها رسومات مبسطة لنماذج مشغولات سباكة وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------

